# mod advice



## ojas1010 (Mar 21, 2013)

hello ppl
one of my relatives is goin to usa....so i asked my father if she could bring some things for me....
so i have a budget of 200$ to ship to seattle,usa.
i just wanted your advice
1) buy a 100 mtr long sleev(for single sleebving each wire)+buy a pump+reservoir( i have h100 radiator and cpu block of which i can use. h100 is not functional now)
2) buy a coolant cooling kit for around 170$ and no sleeve

in the first choice tubings and other things i ll get locally(radiator i have)

so please advice on whether to go for 1st choice or second?
i have antec 1200,asrock z77 oc formula, i5-3570(currently using stock fan), hd 7950 3gig


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2013)

I dont think you need H100 with i5 3570k. Get the products in option 1.


----------

